# Need HDMI Cable recommendations for a Home Theater setup ..



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all ... Well my dad is setting up a Home Theater in the basement and he's asked me to find out which HDMI Cable to use .. The cable needs to be 10 meters (32 feet) or more in length .. Also, since the cable will be embedded behind the walls, once its in there's no replacing it ... Meaning I only have one shot at this and I need a *good quality* 10 meter HDMI cable that won't let me down ! I dont mind spending a little bit of money on this, but I don't want to buy a cable that's $150+ without any genuine reason as to why its so expensive ..


Also, this friend of my dad recommended that he use a 'QED' HDMI Cable .. I looked up QED and it seems to be some UK brand of HDMI Cables which seem to be *very* expensive (about $300 for a 10 meter) cable .. What are your thoughts on this ?


Do note that I would like to get a cable thats as future-proof as possible .. Meaning it supports 3D and all .. Should be at least 1.3b .. I'm not sure if I need 1.4 or not ..


Any advice here will be really appreciated guys and gals


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Your solution to being able to replace the cable is quite simple, run tubeing through the walls from point A to point B that way you are also future proofing as well for the possibility of needing to run other cables or if the HDMI you get is no good.
Generaly with a long run off HDMI you want to use one that is "highspeed".:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out Monoprice.com They have a full range of hdmi rated CL2/3 in-wall use. I have installed these for customers. The heads are very narrow, so pulling through holes in the studs is easier.

At that length, you should be okay with a passive setup, but any longer, and you may need an active wall plate. Monoprice and Parts Express sell these, but don't get one unless you are having troubles. Again, at 10m, you should be fine.

The same places sell wall plates that have a little stub of HDMI on the back to mate with the connector and show a female HDMI on the wall to connect with the receiver.

Another option that I have used is RapidRun. It's a multi-pin data cable with different ends you can screw on. One is HDMI, they also have DVI and analog cables as well. Very easy to pull and you add the termination after you pull it, making it very flexible for installations. A little bit pricey, though. You can look it up at parts express and RAM Electronics (both HTS sponsors, links are above).

Good luck.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Definitely agree with bambino on using conduit if possible.

Another alternative to consider is HDMI over CAT. Monoprice has a neat little pair of HDMI over CAT wall plates that I purchased and they work like a charm. You can run the CAT cables (2) through small openings and cut them to your needs (need to replace the end connector if you do). My runs are about 40 feet and I have potential interference sources but I don't get a glitch, so I can recommend them. The price can't be beat either. Only caveat is they need to be powered from the source device and some sources aren't that good at it. I used a voltage inserter ahead of the link in my system. Otherwise the install was an easy one.

Link to HDMI over CAT: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=6177&seq=1&format=2

Link to Voltage Inserter: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=183-817&FTR=Voltage%20Inserter 

I would use plastic conduit (easy to work with) and shielded CAT6 cable in a new install.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys .. I will definitely do the conduit thing, however right now I'm probably more inclined towards using just HDMI and not CAT6, as the CAT6 route looks a little complex .. I'll look at the CAT6 method once I have a plan ready for just HDMI, and then compare the two maybe ..

Anyways, I looked at monoprice, and I have a few questions:

1) What do CL2/CL3 mean ?
2) I can't find any 'High Speed' HDMI cables which are 10 meters or longer .. ? What should I do ?
3) Whats the difference between 'High Speed' and 'Standard Speed' HDMI Cables ?
4) There are some other categorizations too, such as: Ferrite Core, 'Premium', 'Professional', '28AWG', '24AWG', 22AWG' .. Can someone briefly explain these terms too .. ?

Thanks again for the help guys, I'm a complete n00b at this apparently ..


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

CL2 and CL3 are fire ratings for in-wall cable. You should use that type of cable to prevent the emission of toxic fumes in case of a fire.

You should be able to find HDMI cable longer than what you mention. Pick a length and search for that length HDMI cable (i.e. "100ft HDMI") using Google and it should turn up something. What you're going to find is that CL2 or CL3 cables the length you want are going to be real pricey. Hence, the use of HDMI over CAT - real cheap.

Long cable Sources: http://www.dcables.net/In-Wall-Rated-HDMI-Cables.aspx?gkw=CL3%20HDMI%20cables&gclid=CPuAsIqzxKUCFQkf4QodeFecdA
AND
http://www.summitsource.com/product_info.php?ref=1&products_id=6334

Wire gauge is the size of the wire in the cable. The higher the number, the smaller the wire. Small gauge cables are smaller and more flexible but tend to lose more signal over longer distances. Also if you have a device downstream that needs to be powered over the HDMI cable, a larger wire size is recommended to avoid voltage drop in the run. That's probably not an issue in your case.

Ferrite cores are sometimes used on the ends of cables to prevent interference from traveling along the cable. If you're going to run the cable in conduit, you don't want them since they are much bigger than the cable and will not go through a conduit well at all.

You want high speed HDMI cable because it will carry the new 1.4 standard and if you want to upgrade to 3D or something requiring HDMI 1.4, you won't have to take out the cable and replace it. HDMI high speed does not carry all the HDMI 1.4 signals, but it will carry almost everything you can throw at it today, including 3D signals. Unfortunately, with the "high speed" rating comes a little more cost, but not much.

Before you decide on HDMI, make sure the conduit you install will accommodate ends. You don't want to put in a run of conduit only to find the cable won't fit through it. Again, not a problem with CAT 6 cable.

Don't let the HDMI over CAT scare you. You have a wall plate that your source plugs in. Two CAT cables snap into the back side of it and go to the other wall plate where they snap in. Then you have an HDMI outlet. That's it. You can run 100 feet or more with just the cost of the wall plates and the CAT6 cable which is really cheap compared to a 100 foot HDMI cable.

Good luck with what ever you decide to use.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Well do you know of any High Speed HDMI 1.4 cables which are 10 meters or more ? I found a few but unfortunately I can't post links here till I reach 5 posts


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.dcables.net/In-Wall-Rated-HDMI-1-4-Cable-HEC-3D-35-Feet.aspx

CL2 (In-wall rated), High Speed, 35 feet (10.7m)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

www.BetterCables.com is another choice but abit more spendy then the ones listed above.:T


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, I talked to two Monoprice reps in detail and I'm convinced that their 35 feet cable should be okay for my HDMI 1.4 feature needs... Next question is this: They (Monprice) have various different cable options ..... Here is the list of all available 35 feet cables they have, along with their prices:

1) 24 AWG cable.. $23
2) 24 AWG 'flat' cable.. $23
3) 22 AWG cable.. $31
4) 22 AWG 'silver platted' cable.. $45

Their rep naturally recommended the last option to me as being the best at transferring signals .. But how much better is it ? I mean installation for a 22 AWG is also more difficult I understand .. Also, in the 24 AWG category, he said the 'flat' cable option is better as its more noise repelling, and is easier to install .. but i noticed people still go for the normal 'round' HDMI' cable ... Any logical reason for this ?


Can you suggest from the above list which cable I should go for ? I would of course prefer 22 AWG (I dont mind the extra $20 at all), but the problem is I don't know if it would be easy to install (as compared to a 24 AWG cable) in a 32 feet long conduit which has two 90 degree bends .. This is the reason why I'm asking for advice on the above choices ...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Being that you are doing a long run i would do the 22AWG cable.:T


----------

